
Price collapsing – Audi e-tron Forum - evo_9
https://www.e-tronforum.com/threads/price-collapsing.1580/
======
jandrese
Am I missing something? Dealers always rip you off on trade ins. This isn't
unique to Audis or electric vehicles.

Inventories of expensive cars not selling in an economic crisis probably
shouldn't be a surprise either.

------
ideals
Other people in that thread pointed out the OP didn't state why they sold
their vehicle, but it shouldn't really be a surprise that a high end Audi lost
lots of value in the first year. Take a look at BMW 7 series if you want to
see a cliff dive.

That said, used car market has been booming during covid. Sales people
commenting in r/cars have said inventories are actually really low on used
cars and it's driving the prices way up right now, however that doesn't mean
all makes and models will rise with the tide.

------
xt00
I assume this is in reference to other cars like Model S having a more solid
price floor? any reference point on that from people? like bought it for say
80k, and 1 year later sold for X type stories?

~~~
bryanlarsen
Model S three year depreciation is about 30%, Model 3 is about 10%.

[https://insideevs.com/features/435693/tesla-
model-3-exceptio...](https://insideevs.com/features/435693/tesla-
model-3-exceptional-resale-value-among-cars/)

~~~
dexterdog
The Model 3 is just 3 years old now so the inventory of 3yo models is going to
be statistically insignificant. How many people are going to buy a 40k 3yo M3
if they can actually get a brand new one for 44k?

------
ogre_codes
The e-torn was purported to be the Model X “Killer”. THis is particularly
damning considering it’s still eligible for the $10k subsidy the MX is no
longer eligible for. I wonder if this means the pundits will finally shut up
about Tesla getting crushed as soon as Big Auto gets serious about electric
cars.

